# Bing Rewards -- How to get free MSP



## Nic (Feb 17, 2012)

1.) Have 5 working valid live/hotmail emails (can use Proxy if you want to make more)

2.) Sign up to Bing - Central you'll start off with 20 points. 

3.) Click at the top right, and a drop down will appear. 

4.) Click the right arrow and you'll see this then click "Refer-A-Friend" 

5.) Copy your Referral URL Link

6.) Then clear your history. 

7.) Paste your URL into link 

8.) Click Sign up, enter in the info of one of your other emails. 

9.) You have just earned your main account 25 points. Repeat steps 6-8 for the other 4 emails, your main account should now have 120 points. Just click on 3 other small redeem point links at the top for 125, then request a 100 MSP giftcode. You'll receive it within minutes. 


US only unless you use a US VPN or Proxy.


----------

